# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Who knows https://www.ophthalmetry.com

## Scooter224

Im looking for a Visionix VX 120 and while searching the web for a good offer, i found this company from Singapore. But to be honest, 7.777$ for a new VX 120 sounds to good to be true. Does anybody know this company or maybe bought and really got the stuff they offer?

----------


## jakemoore

> Im looking for a Visionix VX 120 and while searching the web for a good offer, i found this company from Singapore. But to be honest, 7.777$ for a new VX 120 sounds to good to be true. Does anybody know this company or maybe bought and really got the stuff they offer?


Funny.  I just stumbled on this ophthalmetry web site as well.  I'll be curious to see.

----------


## jakemoore

Does not accept credit cards.  Only wants wire transfer.  High probability for fraud.

----------


## Russ in Texas

> Im looking for a Visionix VX 120 and while searching the web for a good offer, i found this company from Singapore. But to be honest, 7.777$ for a new VX 120 sounds to good to be true. Does anybody know this company or maybe bought and really got the stuff they offer?



I was looking at them too and I think it's a scam site.  Looks real but the prices are too low and there are a couple of things on the ripoff report about them (links below).   Unless I had an escrow service that would hold the money until the product is received I can't see risking thousands on it.  It would be tough getting a refund from someone in Singapore from here in the US.

https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...-order-1425381

https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...mplete-1441176

https://www.scamadviser.com/check-we...hthalmetry.com

----------


## optical dolok

are you sure about the price? I visited the website and find the price for VX 120 $12,777

https://www.ophthalmetry.com/autoref...nix-vx120.html




> Im looking for a Visionix VX 120 and while searching the web for a good offer, i found this company from Singapore. But to be honest, 7.777$ for a new VX 120 sounds to good to be true. Does anybody know this company or maybe bought and really got the stuff they offer?

----------


## optical dolok

I tried to contact them ask for several questions about product and the NAME IS NOT  EFRIZAL PURBA BUT NURKIA
I have make order from them 1 unit Icare home tonometer $1,000
hope all is fine




> I was looking at them too and I think it's a scam site.  Looks real but the prices are too low and there are a couple of things on the ripoff report about them (links below).   Unless I had an escrow service that would hold the money until the product is received I can't see risking thousands on it.  It would be tough getting a refund from someone in Singapore from here in the US.
> 
> https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...-order-1425381
> 
> https://www.ripoffreport.com/reports...mplete-1441176
> 
> https://www.scamadviser.com/check-we...hthalmetry.com

----------


## johnwilson

Yeah, they are pure scammers.

----------

